# Emerge --pretend ja punainen F [ratkaistu]

## Elekrep

Elikkäs pikaisesti tarttis tietää mitäs toi tarkottaa. 

Asentelen tomcat 5.5 ja tuli jo tapeltua maskattujen pakettien kanssa tovi. Nyt nään ekaa kerta tuollaisen.

Elikkäs esim. yksi kohta pretendistä.

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-jaf-bin-1.0.2.2 

Yllättäen emerge ei onnistu, kitisee jotain sdk:n patheista yms. Liittyisikö siihen ?Last edited by Elekrep on Tue Nov 07, 2006 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jannejt

F tarkoittaa että se täytyy ladata itse, ja pistää /usr/portage/distfiles hakemistoon

emerge -f sun-jaf-bin

!!! dev-java/sun-jaf-bin-1.1 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * 

 *  Due to license restrictions, we cannot fetch the

 *  distributables automagically.

 * 

 *  1. Visit http://java.sun.com/products/javabeans/glasgow/jaf.html

 *  2. Download jaf-1_1-fr.zip

 *  3. Move file to /usr/portage/distfiles

 * 

eli mene osoitteeseen, lataa paketti ja pistä se tuonne /usr/portage/distfiles/

tämän jälkeen punainen F tais muuttua vihreäksi ja voit asentaa sen normaalisti.

----------

## Elekrep

Asensin SDK:n uudelleen ni näytti jatkavan asentelua.

Toivottavasti toi manuaalinen haku toimis, ei jaksas tapella yhtään tomkissan kanssa  :Smile: 

----------

## Elekrep

Noniin. Homma rupes pelittämään. 

Kiitokset vinkistä.

----------

